# polaris ranger



## hunter4lifejimmy

Does anyone have a dealer recommendation for a new ranger.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I bought a Ranger this week from Gene's power sports. Transaction went smooth, guys there were easy to deal with and the price was right. Large selection of accessories, parts and tires there in stock. I can not compare them to others as my shopping experience for rangers is limited. But overall very happy dealing with Gene's.


----------



## Hotrod

Genes is the worst! Hear that from everyone we ride with. I have two guys that can save you several thousand. One is Shane at Rock Powersports in Shreveport La, or a friend Nate at Shoal Polaris in Alabama. You will save 2 to 3 k going thru this guys in most cases.

LEt me know, I can contact either for you


----------



## Morpheus51

Hotrod said:


> Genes is the worst! Hear that from everyone we ride with. I have two guys that can save you several thousand. One is Shane at Rock Powersports in Shreveport La, or a friend Nate at Shoal Polaris in Alabama. You will save 2 to 3 k going thru this guys in most cases.
> 
> LEt me know, I can contact either for you


Are you talking about Shoals Outdoor Sports? I purchase a xp900 there in 2011 and I checked the prices all over and they were the best. There was no BS with these guys and they have a huge place. Picked it up on the way to West Virginia to ride the Hatfield and McCoy trail system.


----------



## BretE

Save yourself a lot of headaches and money. Go to UV Country and buy a Mule......


----------



## Hotrod

Morpheus51 said:


> Are you talking about Shoals Outdoor Sports? I purchase a xp900 there in 2011 and I checked the prices all over and they were the best. There was no BS with these guys and they have a huge place. Picked it up on the way to West Virginia to ride the Hatfield and McCoy trail system.


Yes, thats where I bought my Ranger. Ive sent NAte over there at least 15 people so far. And my buddy Shane at Rock Powersports around the same


----------



## trouttracker82

UV country is not gonna save you money. I took qoute from Mainland kawasaki to them and they didn't even try to come close to it. Just told me to go buy it from Mainland. I was wanting to buy in town but had to go down the road. Just my experience with them.


----------



## BretE

trouttracker82 said:


> UV country is not gonna save you money. I took qoute from Mainland kawasaki to them and they didn't even try to come close to it. Just told me to go buy it from Mainland. I was wanting to buy in town but had to go down the road. Just my experience with them.


He'll still save money in the long run buying a Mule.....:biggrin:

Just curious, how much did you save? I bought one last week from UV Country....


----------



## berto

UV and Genes is def for the Rich man.


----------



## BretE

berto said:


> UV and Genes is def for the Rich man.


At the point I was at I didn't really care. I just wanted another Mule. I'm kinda down on Polaris if you couldn't tell.....lol


----------



## Tail'in around

Whats generally been the OTD price for a LE 900xp Ranger 2 seater in this area. I have a buddy looking as well.


----------



## GIGEM18

I got mine at woods cycle in new braunsfels. Best prices i could find and dealt with the salesman blake, he takes care of you before and after the sale. Great people there.


----------



## hunter4lifejimmy

Thanks for all the recommendations. I called all and even got a few responses back. That being said the place i bought Friday was Propowersports in Conroe. Justin was the the saleseman and honestly stands by his word. Also they beat every price i got by a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## BigOTex

*Best Pricing Hand Down - Polaris*

Worth the drive....

Shane at Rock Powersports in Shreveport, La. will save you thousands !


----------



## fishfeeder

Bought my Ranger from Blake over at Mancuso South. Good guy and they had everyone in a very large area beat on price(all the way from Huntsville to Edna). When it came time to buy my RZR the only place that could beat them was Shoals.


----------



## Trouthunter

http://www.hpolaris.com/

Hoffpauir in Goldthwaite, Texas saved me $1,500.00 over all the other dealers that I contacted. It's a long drive but it was sure worth it. They have a really nice track to test drive, lots of hills, etc.

Berto bought his from them too and another friend of mine just got his and they met him in Austin to make the deal so he didn't drive all the way to the store.

TH


----------

